# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστα budgies

## maria83

Γεια σας. Εχω 2 budgies,ενα θηλυκο κι ενα αρσενικο κι εχουν ασθμα,κοιμουνται ολη μερα, αδυνατιζουν και το πτερωμα ειναι ανακατεμενο. Τους εκανα μια θεραπεια με aviomycine,αλλα δεν εγιναν καλα. Περυσι κατα τον ιδιο τροπο εχασα ενα αλλο αρσενικο που ειχα. Του ειχα κανει πολυ μεγαλη θεραπεια ακομα και ταινια. Αλλα δυστυχως πεθανε. Κανενας γιατρος εδω στο Βολο δεν εχει ειδικευση στα πουλια. Εχετε καμια ιδεα;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

βαλε χαρτι Α4 στο πατο του κλουβιου και μετα βγαλε φωτογραφιες απο τις κουτσουλιες για να δουμε για τυχον ασθενειες, οι πιο εμπειροι του φορουμ θα σου απαντησουν. Βαλε επισης φωτο των πουλιων σου! Να σου κανω μια ερωτηση, τα παπαγαλακια σου απο πετ σοπ το πηρες? Καραντινα τηρησες? Δες εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC

----------


## Peri27

Και γω τα ίδια περνάω με τη θηλυκιά μου!!!Της έχω δώσει του κόσμου τα φάρμακα και τίποτα!!! Όλη μέρα κοιμάται και έχει διάρροια κάποιες φορές και κάποιες φορές βαριανασαίνει!!!  :sad:

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τις περισσοτερες φορες τα φαρμακα βοηθανε αλλα σε μερικες οχι..

----------


## jk21

Παιδια δεν ειναι ολες οι λοιμωξεις μικροβια ωστε να θελουν αντιβιωση .δεν ειναι καν ολα τα μικροβια ευαισθητα σε ολες τις ουσιες των αντιβιωσεων .δεν ειναι ολες οι λοιμωξεις πχ σκουληκια ,συνηθισμενες σε ολα τα πουλια .... η καλυτερη κινηση ειναι η προσφυγη οπου υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα σε ειδικευμενους πτηνιατρους που μπορουν και θα επρεπε (δεν το κανουν δυστυχως ολοι ) να κανουν σχετικες εξετασεις με μικροσκοπιο ή καλλιεργειες κουτσουλιων ή σιελων για ανιχνευση του προβληματος .μαλιστα η συνεχης χρηση φαρμακων και ειδικα  αντιβιωτικων δημιουργουν συνθηκες αναπτυξης μυκητων ή και απλης διαρροιας ,λογω διαταραχης της καλης χλωριδας και πανιδας .αν μαλιστα οι μυκητες ειναι το αρχικο προβλημα τους διογκωνουν .

απο κει και περα αν δεν ειναι δυνατον τοτε  ,δεν ειμαι γιατρος για να εχω διαγνωση (ακομα και κεινοι δεν κανουν απο μακρια ) αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι  καπου εκει υπαρχει η απαντηση στο προβλημα σας .σε ολα τα παραπανω 

βαλτε τις κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι .κοψτε καθε ετοιμο σκευασμα αυγοτροφης ή στικς με μελομενους σπορους  και βγαλτε φωτο στηθος και κοιλιακη χωρα χαμηλα απο τα πουλια παραμεριζοντας τα πουπουλα με βρεγμενα χερια με χλιαρο νερο .να φαινεται το δερμα .

απο κει και περα ΜΑΡΙΑ ανεφερε ποσο καιρο υπαρχει το προβλημα  και πες μου ποτε εδωσες και ποσες μερες το αβιομισιν 

Περυ αν θες κανε αντιστοιχο θεμα για να δουμε αναλυτικα και την δικη σου περιπτωση

----------


## jk21

Περυ τωρα το ειδα ... εσυ εχεις ηδη ανοιξει θεμα .. παμε εκει λοιπον

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαρια jk21 και οτι σου λεει...
αν χρειαστεις βοηθια για να βγαλουμε φωτο μου λες...

το παπαγαλο που ειναι αρωστος παιδια τον διαλεξα εγω στημαρια απο ιδιωτη και οχι πετ σοπ και φενοταν μια χαρα(απλα για το ιστορικο μηπως σε βοηθισει δημητρη) επισης αν δεν κανω λαθος,εχει χασει ακομα 1 ή 2 αρσενικα με τα ιδια συπτωματα και με το ιδιο θηλυκο να επιβωνει στο πλαϊ τους(μαρια διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος)

----------


## jk21

ΑΓΓΕΛΕ και ΜΑΡΙΑ ειναι κρισιμο να μαθουμε ποτε ηρθε το πουλακι στα χερια της ΜΑΡΙΑΣ (αν ηταν μαζι με αυτο που πεθανε προφανως το ειχε και απο περυσι ) ,ποτε ξεκινησε το θηλυκο συμπτωματα (τοτε με το αλλο και χειροτερεψε πολυ αργα ή τωρα και πριν ποσο καιρο ) και το νεο αρσενικο ποτε ηρθε στην εκτροφη και ποτε εμφανισε σημαδια ασθενειας 

χρονια αναπνευστικα παντως παραπεμπουν ειτε σε ορνιθωσεις που δεν αντιμετωπιζονται ,ειτε μυκοπλασματα απο μικροβια ,ειτε μυκητες (το πιθανοτερο ) με πιο ευκολους τους candida και πιο δυσκολα αντιμετωπισιμο τον ασπεργιλλο που ειναι και ο κυριος μυκητας για αναπνευστικο .... εκτος ... εκτος αν ο εκτροφεας εχει ανθιυγιεινες συνθηκες εκτροφης και παρε δωσε με αγριοπουλια οποτε κανεις δεν μπορει να αποκλεισει κοκκιδια και ισως σκουληκια

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ποτε...αλλα πρεπει να εχει κανα 5μηνο που πηρε το πουλακι η μαρια και αφου ειχε πεθανει ο αλλος της μπατζινος... τα πουλια του εκτροφεα τα ειδα ολα αρκετα καλα και σιγουρα κανενα με φανερα συπτωματα αρωστιας...ο χωρος που τα ειχε αεριζοταν καλα και δεν ερχοταν(ειδικα τα μπατζι) με αγρια πουλια γιατι ειχε σιτες στα παραθυρα...δεν θυμαμαι(οχι με 100% σιγουρια ομως) να ειχε αγριοπουλια παρα μονο μπατζι ,καναρινια και 2-3 κοτουλες νανες...

----------


## maria83

Λοιπον!!! Ας σας τα πω απο την αρχη... Εγω ειχα 2 παπαγαλακια,ενα  θηλυκο(σουβλιτσα) κι ενα αρσενικο(κλουβιος) για 4 χρονια.Μου τα ειχε  δωσει ενας που δεν μπορουσε να τα φροντιζει.Στα 4 χρονια ο Κλουβιος  εμφανισε συμπτωματα ασθματος. Τον πηγα στο γιατρο και του εκανα μια  σειρα θεραπειων με αβιομισιν και κατι αλλα που ειναι για ταινια . Δεν  εγινε και πολυ καλα. Το ασθμα συνεχιζοταν ,η κουτσουλια ειχε βλεννα και  στο τελος αιμορραγουσε. Του καναμε θερπεια με ενα αλλο φαρμακο που το  εφταχνε ο κτηνιατρος που τον παρακολουθουσε,αλλα δεν μου ελεγε τι ειχε  μεσα.Μεχρι και μυζηθρα αναλατη για ασβεστιο και για να παρει βαρος μου  ειπε να του δινω.Σε καποια φαση πηρα και aerolin με τη συμφωνη γνωμη του  γιατρου ,για να του εκανα με καμια πατεντα,αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιησα  καθολου. Το πουλακι πεθανε και ο γιατρος το ανοιξε να δει τα αιτια  θανατου. Μου ειπε πως ηταν μυκοπλασμα. Το θηλυκο δεν παρουσιασε καποιο  προβληα. Μετα ο Αγγελος μου εφερε το αλλο budgy και εχει τωρα περιπου 18  μερες που αρχισε ο αρσενικος να βαριανασαινει με ολα τα συμπτωματα που  εχω ηδη αναφερει,καθως και το θηλυκο.Τους εκανα μια θεραπεια με  aviomycine για 7 μερες και στη συνεχεια με asminine της tafarm. Αλλα  ακομα εχουν ασθμα. Τελειωσα με ολα αυτα εδω και 3 μερες. Οι κουτσουλιες  καλες φαινονται,αλλα θα κανω και αυτο με το ασπρο χαρτι

----------


## jk21

το κενο μεταξυ θανατου του πρωτου αρσενικου και του ερχομου του νεου ποσο ηταν; ποσο καιρο μετα τον ερχομο του δευτερου αρσενικου ξεκινησε το παρων προβλημα; ποσες μερες διαφορα υπηρξε (αν υπηρξε ) για να δημιουργηθει προβλημα και στη θηλυκια; 


το αβιομισιν αν υπαρχει πραγματι μυκοπλσμα στο χωρο (δεν εξαφανιζεται αν δεν υπαρξει ευρυτερη απολυμανση ) δεν πιανει το μικροβιο αυτο ... ποιανει ανεπνευστικα (εν δυναμει .οχι απαραιτητα ...) απο σταφυλοκοκκο ,στρεπτοκοκκο , e coli  

το ασμινιν να ξερε και κεινο τι πιανει .... εν πασει περιπτωσει ... οξολινικο οξυ ... 


το αιμα που ειχες δει παραπεμπει σε κοκκιδια ή σε ογκο στο γαστρεντερικο ...  η εμφανιση του πουλιου τωρα παραπεμπει ειτε σε κοκκιδια ειτε σε μυκητες (καντιτα ή ασπεργιλλο ) .αν ηταν κοκκιδια θα ετρωγε αρκετα πανω απο το κανονικο ,τουλαχιστον πριν χειροτερεψει τελειως .επισης το bactrimel επειδη εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση μπορει να μην τα εξουδετερωνε μονιμα αλλα θα τα περιοριζε  .αν δεν ειναι κατι αλλο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ,τοτε ειτε υπαρχει μυκοπλασμα (μονο αν ισχυει η μαρτυρια του γιατρου ) και θελεις baytril ή tylan (μονο αυτα )  ,ειτε υπαρχουν μυκητες και ξεκινας 0.1 ml nystamysin το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα στο καθενα κατευεθειαν αδιαλυτο στο στομα 

πες μου ομως τα πρωτα που ρωτησα και βαλε φωτο των πουλιων  να φαινεται η κοιλια τους (το δερμα ) .θα σου πει ο αγγελος πως .επεισης να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες

----------


## maria83

H κοιλιά του αρσενικού Φιρφιρίκου



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria83

*Η κοιλιά της θηλυκιάς Σουβλίτσας*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria83

*Σουβλίτσα*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria83

Κουτσουλιές  :Sick0019: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

> ....ειτε υπαρχουν μυκητες και ξεκινας 0.1 ml nystamysin το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα στο καθενα κατευεθειαν αδιαλυτο στο στομα


δεδομενου οτι υπαρχει και πτεροροια (απο κοιλια δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω κατι λογω φτερωματος ) θα αρχιζα αγωγη για μυκητες .στην πορεια θα δουμε  .τα υγρα γυρω απο τη σχηματισμενη κατα τα αλλα κουτσουλια ,δεν μου πολυ αρεσουν

----------


## maria83

σιγουρα;; λες να ειναι μυκητες; τι αγωγη να τους δωσω;

----------


## jk21

Πατριωτισα το επισυναπτω στην παραθεση (τη δοσολογια ) .για 10 μερες

υποθετω ,δεν λεω .δεν μπορω να πω κατι σιγουρα οταν δεν ειμαι γιατρος ,ουτε και κεινος θα μπορουσε απο αποσταση και χωρις εξετασεις .σου προτεινα κατι ελλειψει ειδικευμενου γιατρου στα πατρικα μου μερη οπως αναφερατε (και εχω και γω ακουσει ....)

----------


## aeras

Δεν είναι μύκητες, δώσε baytril και εάν το προλάβειςΚόψε και τα νύχια

----------


## maria83

ωχ ακουω πολλες γνωμες και μπερδευομαι τωρα. Μην τα ξεκανω κιολας.. Εσυ aeras τι λες να ειναι;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη χρειαζεσαι καλητερες φωτο κοιλιας?

*οντως μαρια...της κυριας σου τα νυχια θελουν κοψιμο!!!

----------


## maria83

Το ξερω.. Εχει γινει σαν κομψογναθος!!!! Αλλα ειναι τοσο αγρια που καθε φορα που της τα εκοβα ετρεχαν αιματα τα χερια μου..

----------


## jk21

ΑΓΓΕΛΕ τα πουλια εχουν πυκνα πουπουλα στην κοιλια τους  ,σε σχεση με καναρινια , οπως βλεπω  στις φωτο .αν ειναι δυνατον να παραμεριστουν χωρις φυσικα να βγουν ,θα βοηθουσε για να αποκλεισουμε περιπτωση διεσταλμενου εντερου .οι κουτσουλιες εχουν περιεργα υγρα ,αλλα δεν ειναι διαρροια .

----------


## maria83

Οποιος καταφερει και ξαναβγαλει φωτο τη Σουβλιτσα δωρο 10 λιτρα πετρελαιο θερμανσης!  :Anim 63:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη αν βρεξω τα πουπουλα στη κοιλια? θα σε εμποδισει σε κατι?

*μαρια εχω γαντακι...!

----------


## jk21

Με χλιαρο νερο για να μην το ενοχλησεις .οχι εμενα καθολου

----------


## aeras

> ωχ ακουω πολλες γνωμες και μπερδευομαι τωρα. Μην τα ξεκανω κιολας.. Εσυ aeras τι λες να ειναι;



Η ενροφλοξασίνη είναι ένα από τα πιο αποτελεσματικά αντιβιοτικά της αγοράς που περιλαμβάνει περίπου το 95% των βακτηρίων.

----------


## jk21

οπως το ειπες ...βακτηριων . οχι μυκητων ,οχι ενδοπαρασιτων ,πρωτοζωων και οργανικων απλα προβληματων .τι σε κανει Μιχαλη να εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι μικροβιο; αν παλι ειναι μικροβιο πιστευεις οτι ειναι μυκοπλασμα; γιατι αναπνευστικο προβλημα που ο συνδιασμος τριμεθοπριμης με ειδος σουλφοναμιδης που εχει ηδη η κοπελα δωσει (aviomycin ) δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα στο αναπνευστικο που εχουν .μαλιστα ο συνδιασμος αυτος που εδωσε ,σε μη μυκοπλασματικες αναπνευστικες λοιμωξεις πχ απο στρεπτοκοκκο ή σταφυλοκοκκο ειναι πιο δραστικος απο το baytril ,οπου σε αυτα τα μικροβια το τελευταιο αντιμετωπιζει τα τυχον ανθεκτικα στελεχη (περιπτωσεις gram+ μικροβιων ) .πως εξηγεις επισης το μακρυ διαστημα που υπαρχει το προβλημα  αλλα και την πτεροροια;

----------


## maria83

Παιδια καλημερα. Τα πουλακια βαραινουν ολο και περισσοτερο και το ασθμα τα καταβαλλει. Πρεπει να αρχισω καποια αγωγη αμεσα!!! Δεν ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## jk21

για μενα nystamysin αμεσα .απο κει και περα αν υπαρχει επιδεινωση αποτομη (ενδεχομενη δευτερογενης λοιμωξη ) δωσε και  αντιβιωση ειτε baytril 0.5% (σε κτηνιατρικα μονο ) ,ειτε cosumix plus(σε κτηνιατρικα μονο ) ,ειτε bactrimel   ( σε φαρκακειο ) .επειδη γνωριζω πανω κατω τι υπαρχει στο βολο ,τα δυο πρωτα αν θα τα βρεις ,θα ειναι σε καποιο μαγαζι (αν υπαρχει ακομα )  απεναντι απο την ψαραγορα στην παραλια (νομιζω ειχα στειλει εκει καποτε τον αγγελο ) ειτε σε κτηνιατρο .στα πετ σοπ εχει μονο tabernil ή ταφαρμ φαρμακα .οχι επισημα κτηνιατρικα 

αναλογα με το τι θα παρεις θα τα πουμε για δοσολογιες .αν δεν ειμαι on line πες τον αγγελο να μου τηλεφωνησει

----------


## maria83

το nystamysin απο που το παιρνω? Κτηνιατρειο? Και ποσο δινω;

----------


## jk21

> ...  η εμφανιση του πουλιου τωρα παραπεμπει ειτε σε κοκκιδια ειτε σε μυκητες (καντιτα ή ασπεργιλλο ) .αν ηταν κοκκιδια θα ετρωγε αρκετα πανω απο το κανονικο ,τουλαχιστον πριν χειροτερεψει τελειως .επισης το bactrimel επειδη εχει και κοκκιδιοστατικη δραση μπορει να μην τα εξουδετερωνε μονιμα αλλα θα τα περιοριζε  .αν δεν ειναι κατι αλλο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ,τοτε ειτε υπαρχει μυκοπλασμα (μονο αν ισχυει η μαρτυρια του γιατρου ) και θελεις baytril ή tylan (μονο αυτα )  ,ειτε υπαρχουν μυκητες και *ξεκινας 0.1 ml nystamysin το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα στο καθενα κατευεθειαν αδιαλυτο στο στομα* 
> 
> πες μου ομως τα πρωτα που ρωτησα και βαλε φωτο των πουλιων  να φαινεται η κοιλια τους (το δερμα ) .θα σου πει ο αγγελος πως .επεισης να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες


το παιρνεις απο φαρμακειο .δοσολογια την αναφερω εκει .αλλα τι εγινε; βρηκατε καποιο φαρμακο απο τα αλλα;

----------


## maria83

Οχι ωραειδα τα μηνυματα σου. Λεω αυριο να παω να παρω. Τι να παρω; Nystamysin?

----------


## jk21

nystamysin θα παρεις σιγουρα .απο κει περα αν το πουλακι δειχνει επιδεινωση και μικροβιακη λοιμωξη (δευτερογενη λογω εξασθενισης του οργανισμου ) και καλα ειναι ειτε να βρεις το baytril σε κτηνιατρικα ειτε  ισως και παραγγελια να στο φερουν αλλα μεχρι το μεσημερι σε φαρμακειο αν τους πεις οτι ειναι κτηνιατρικο αλλα της bayer . θα ζητησεις ακριβως αυτο baytril 0.5 % .αν δεν το βρισκεις με τιποτα τοτε παιρνεις ειτε augmentin ειτε bactrimel απο φαρμακειο και αναλογως τα λεμε για δοσολογιες .

----------


## maria83

οκ θα παω να παρω το φαρμακο σε λιγο. Ευχαριστω Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

ΤΑ φαρμακα ! αν η κατασταση ειναι επιδεινουμενη οπως ανεφερες σε καποιο προηγουμενο ποστ τοτε ειναι αμεσης αναγκης και η αντιβιωση !

----------


## maria83

Ξεκινησα σημεα το πρωι το nystamisin. Πρεπει να σου πω οτι ειναι αρκετα επιπονη διαδικασια για τα καημενουλια και ειδικα για την θηλυκια δεδομενου οτι ειναι αγρια .. Τα λυπαμαι,αλλα δεν γινεται και αλλιως. Φοβηθηκα μην παθουν καμια καρδιακη προσβολη οταν του εδινα το φαρμακο. Τοσο πολυ εσκουζαν. Να παρω ομως και το αλλο λες ε; να παω σε κτηνιατρο το απογευμα να δω αν το εχει.

----------


## jk21

Το λεω αν ισχυουν οσα εγραψες περι επιδεινωσης .δυσκολα θα στο δωσει ετσι χυμα ο κτηνιατρος .ειπα του αγγελου που μπορει να εχει .αν δεν βρεις δες στο ποστ 34 .ομως θελω να μου πεις αν τα πουλακια τις 2 τελευταιες μερες ειναι εμφανως χειροτερα απο παλιοτερα  .

θελω κουτσουλιες καθε μερα φωτο 

αν δυσκολευεσαι με το νυσταμισιν  τοτε βαζεις 4.5 ml στα 100 ml νερο να πινουν απο κει ,αλλα δεν εχει τοσο ισχυρη δραση σε σχεση με τη χορηγηση στο στομα .ομως αν φοβασαι οτι μπορει να το δωσεις αποτομα και να πνιγουν ,δωστο στο νερο

----------


## maria83

επισης φταρνιζονται συνεχεια

----------


## maria83

α καθε μερα???? θα σου βαλω το βραδυ γιατι τωρα φευγω για μαθημα. Θα επικοινωνησω με τον Αγγελο για το που θα μπορεσω να βρω το φαρμακο

----------


## jk21

αν φταρνιζονται δεν χανεις ουτε μια δοση νυσταμισιν .καθε μερα πρωι και απογευμα για 10 μερες .δεν βλεπω να μου διευκρινιζεις αν ειναι χειροτερα .αν δεν ειναι χειροτερα απο οσο ηταν οταν ξεκινησαμε το θεμα (πιο κατσουφιαζεμα ,πιο φουσκωμενα ...ξερεις ο αγγελος τι λεω ) ,μην ξεκινησεις αντιβιωση

----------


## maria83

ναι ειναι λιγο χειροτερα... εχουν λιγο περισσοτερο ασθμα.

----------


## maria83

εχω νεα. Το baytril δεν το βρηκα και απο οσο μου ειπε ο γιατρο αυτο ειναι διαλυτο στο νερο. Ειχα ξαναδωσει τετοιο φαρμακο και στον αλλον που πεθανε και δεν τον ειχε πιασει γτ αυτο διαλυεται σε 4 λτρα νερο. Οποτε καταλαβαινεις πως ουσιαστικα δεν πινει τπτ. Πηρα augmentin και μου ειπε 0.2 ml μια φορα την μερα για 5 μερες. Μου ειπε να μην το δινω μαζι με nystamisyn ομως γτ μπορει να κανει παρενεργειες.

----------


## maria83

κουτσουλιες 2η μερα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria83

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

ειχα σκοπο με δικους μου υπολογισμους να σου πω για το βαρος τους (αναλογα με το ειδος πουλιου ) οτι εχω υπολογισει το φαρμακο γυρω στα 0.1 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .θα σου το ελεγα με πμ γιατι δεν το εχω επισημο απο γιατρο ,αλλα απο υπολογισμους απο κτηνιατρικα  εγχειριδια του διαδικτυου .ο γιατρος στην ουσια επιβεβαιωνει τη δοση αφου το αθροισμα τους δινει την ημερησια του γιατρου .αρα ειμαστε οκ .εκεινος λεει εφαπαξ μια δοση (ισως για να μην το στρεσσαρεις ) αλλα εχω λογους να επιμενω οτι πρεπει να σπασεις τη δοση στα δυο ανα 12ωρο 

δεν γνωριζω  για προβλημα συνυπαρξης των δυο ουσιων των δυο φαρμακων ,αλλα για να το λεει ο γιατρος ,θα ισχυει ! ξεκινα με αντιβιωση (augmentin ) και το νυσταμισιν για μυκητες μπορει να περιμενει .αν το ξεκινησες σταματησε προσωρινα .σιγουρα θα ξαναδωσεις μετα την αντιβιωση .

πετα σε παρακαλω ολα τα πρασινοκοκκινα  μπισκοτακια απο την τροφη  χθες οχι αυριο !!!

----------


## maria83

Δημητρη πως να τα πεταξω? Ειναι αναμεικτη. Ειναι επικινδυνα?

----------


## jk21

διαβασε αυτο το θεμα μεχρι το τελος

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*γινονται απο τις ιδιες πρωτες υλες με την λεγομενη κιτρινη βιταμινη ....

θα μπορουσαν καλλιστα να ειναι  αν οχι η αιτια του προβληματος σου ,σιγουρα αυτο που την ενισχυει .λογω της ζαχαρης που περιεχουν .αλλα αν διαβασεις την παραπομπη μου ,μαλλον η ζαχαρη ειναι απο τα αθωωτερα στο εσωτερικο τους  . σε τροφη μιας μερας αντε να ειναι 10 τετοια μπισκοτακια ... με τα χερακια σου !

----------


## maria83

σοβαρα; δεν ξερω πως θα το κανω αυτο. σκεψου οτι μιλαμε για εκατομμυρια σπορια;;; θα το προσπαθησω ομως

----------


## maria83

μου τελειωσε η τροφη και σημερα πηρα απο το γιατρο. 6 ευρω!!! συσκευασμενη μαρκα beaphar Xtra Vital . Λεει πως εχει μεσα Echinacea, egg food, vit. A και 24 σπορους

----------


## jk21

αυτα ειναι στην νεα τροφη ;

----------


## maria83

δυστυχως!!!!

----------


## maria83

η ευτυχως; εσυ θα μου πεις

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι εκατομυρια ... σε μια κουταλια της σουπας αντε να ναι 10  ...μια χαρα ειναι αρκει να κανεις λιγο κοπο και να τα βγαζεις .εκτος των αλλων αυτες τις μερες θα χρωματιζουν τις κουτσουλιες και δεν θα μπορουμε να βγαλουμε ασφαλη συμπερασματα .

----------


## maria83

οκ θα το κανω... χρονια πολλα κιολας ειμαι ασυγχωρητη!!

----------


## jk21

α για 40 μερες γιορταζει καποιος !

----------


## maria83

::  ναι παλι καλα δεν εγινα και πολυ ρεζιλι.. Θα σε ενημερωσω αυριο για νεοτερα σχετικα με την αντιβιωση. Ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σου .Καληνυχτα!

----------


## jk21

> ναι παλι καλα δεν εγινα και πολυ ρεζιλι..


 αηδιες ! χαλαρωσε

----------


## maria83

*Kουτσουλιές μερα 3η*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

τα υγρα δεν ειναι ενταξει  . αντιβιωση; .....

----------


## maria83

Μια καλημερα απο τα μωρα μου! :Love0034: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria83

αρχισαμε σημερα augmentin

----------


## excess

γλυκες ειναι! ευχομαι καλη αναρωση!

----------


## maria83

Nα σαι καλα! ::

----------


## maria83

Δημητρη ηθελα να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο. Καθε μερα στο νερο τους βαζω βιταμινη της tafarm vitamin plus solution

----------


## jk21

αυτα τα λενε ... ισως εχει σχεση και με το χρωματισμο των ουρων και να μην ειναι τοσο ασχημα τα πραγματα .οι βιταμινες Β που εχουν δινουν κιτρινωπο χρωμα .

τις σταματας  και δινεις ξανα 4-5 μερες μετα την αντιβιωση

----------


## maria83

ok εγινε

----------


## maria83

κουτσουλιες δεν προλαβα να βγαλω φωτο. Παντως ειναι ακριβως ιδιες με αυτες που εκαναν και τις προηγουενες μερες.

----------


## maria83

κουτσουλιές απο σημερα 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria83

φρεσκιες κουτσουλιες απο τον φουρνο της Σουβλιτσας



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## maria83

το χερι μου- εικαστικη παρέμβαση απο τη Σουβλίτσα (οταν την πιανω για αντιβιωση)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mariakappa

απο διαθεση πως ειναι?

----------


## maria83

ετσι κι ετσι.. το ασθμα καλα κρατει

----------


## mariakappa

βλεπεις καποια βελτιωση?
οταν τα πιανεις να βαζεις πετσετα για να μην σε τσιμπανε.αν συνεχισεις ετσι σουρωτηρι θα σου κανει το χερι.

----------


## maria83

φοβαμαι πως αν βαλω πετσετα δεν θα ελεγχω τη δυναμη του χεριου μου και φβαμαι μην τα πιεσω πολυ. Μεχρι αυριο θα δινω αντιβιωση... πιστευω να μην κοπει το δαχτυλο μεχρι αυριο :Sick0010:  :Sick0010:

----------


## jk21

μεχρι και μεθαυριο βραδυ θα δινεις . εξι μερες συμπληρωμενες .οι κουτσουλιες δειχνουν οκ αλλα το ασθμα που δεν υποχωρει ειναι προβλημα ...

----------


## maria83

μεχρι πεμπτη πρωι μπορω να δωσω.. μετα θα λειψω αθηνα

----------


## jk21

οκ εστω .αν μπορεις δωσε λιγο παραπανω το πρωι

----------


## maria83

οκ...

----------


## maria83

να ρωτησω κατι; 5 ml nystamycyn σε 100 ml ερο δεν ειναι πολυ?

----------


## maria83

νερο*

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ καταρχην αν και τα εχουμε πει ,θα σου ξαναπω οτι αραιωση στο νερο ,ακομα και σε σωστη δοση δεν ειναι τοσο δραστικη οσο αν πιει αδιαλυτο σε μικρη ποσοτητα το φαρμακο .απο κει και περα για πουλι (καναρινι )  22.5 γρ η δοση ειναι  0.075 Χ 2 ημερησιως = 0.15 ml  . αυτη τη δοση αν τη διαλυμα σε νερο ,θα επρεπε να το κανουμε σε οσο νερο πινει την ημερα δηλαδη σχεδον 4 ml .αρα στα 100 ml νερου ,θα διαλυσουν 100/4= 25 φορες μεγαλυτερη 

25Χ 0.15 = 3.75 ml  .

τα budgie  ειναι γυρω στα 30 gr και υπαρχουν και καποια καπως πιο μεγαλοσωμα .αν το αναγαγεις θα δεις οτι εκει στα 5 εισαι ...

----------


## maria83

δημητρη για να μην πηγαινει χαμενο και το φαρμακο να γεμιζω την ποτιστρα στα 50 ml και να βαζω 2,5 ml nystamycyn? αφου ετσι κι αλλιως δεν πινουν

----------


## jk21

ναι μπορεις

----------


## maria83

Τα πουλάκια εχουν αρκετη ορεξη πλεον.Το ασθμα υπαρχει,αλλα νομιζω σε μικροτερο βαθμο. συνεχιζω το Νystamycyn. Θελω να ρωτησω αν μπορω να τα ζευγαρωσω

----------


## jk21

προωρη ερωτηση ! δεν σου απαντω οχι ,απλα δεν με απασχολει αυτη τη στιγμη ,καλα ειναι ουτε και εσενα! χαιρομαι αν υπαρχει βελτιωση !!! ποσες μερες εχεις δωσει nystamysyn ; ποσες συμπληρωνονται σημερα το βραδυ

----------


## Ρία

> Τα πουλάκια εχουν αρκετη ορεξη πλεον.Το ασθμα υπαρχει,αλλα νομιζω σε μικροτερο βαθμο. συνεχιζω το Νystamycyn. Θελω να ρωτησω αν μπορω να τα ζευγαρωσω


εγώ προτείνω να μην τα ζευγαρώσεις γιατί ειδικά για το θηλυκό είναι μία διαδικασία που αφαιρούνται βιταμίνες κ τα λοιπά από το πουλάκι κ πάνε στο αυγό. τα λέω λίγο μπακάλικα τώρα. κ καλό θα είναι όπως είπε κ ο κ.δημήτρης, να μην σε απασχολεί αυτή τη στιγμή!

----------


## maria83

ναι για αργοτερα ελεγα... οκ το αφηνω. σημερα ειναι η τριτη μερα nystamycyn

----------

